# Kid's School - where to start



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 2 kids going to Primary, where would be good start. Rent & School key headache, but I want to shortlist School first then look for rent APT nearby. Relocation likely in less than 2-months, Office near Labrador Park.

Any Advice? Local/Intl school for Y1 & Y3 & Cost guide & Admission difficulty level

TIA


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Foreigners are (after locals and PRs) the last priority at local schools, so if at all, you'll only get a place at an unpopular or inconveniently located school. However, local schools are cheap at around S$500/month for foreigners. Contact MoE (Ministry of Education) to apply.!
Many international schools have waiting lists (enquire at a few for entry conditions!) and they cost far more, at S$1500-3000/month.
In any case, you should settle the schooling issue first and then look for a place to live within reach of the school(s) and office (this might be a challenge ...).


----------

